# -“Activists” Say They’ll Stalk Montana Hunters During Wolf Season



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

"Activists" Say They'll Stalk Montana Hunters During Wolf Season | OutdoorHub 17 2014 Daily Newswire (1)&utm_content=&spMailingID=46992605&spUserID=NDQxNTMxNDAyNDIS1&spJobID=522092218&spReportId=NTIyMDkyMjE4S0

What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I would expect there to be some openings for new "activists" after hunting season...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I've dealt with people like this before. They wander around the woods, get lost and ask the hunters for help. These are the same people that say a life is a life, none worth less than any other then go home and use Monostat for yeast infections and antibiotics for Urinary tract infections and in effect, committ mass murder.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Like that bear guy, Treadwell (?) who used to commune with the grizzlies. And got eaten by one. Along with his girl friend.
Maybe one of the activists will get up close and personal with a hungry wolf and learn that they are not the same as domesticated dogs.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it a crime to willingly interfere with a hunt? I'm not sure which I'd have more fun with, filling my tags or walking some idiots out of the forest in front of me...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Gotta love journalists - I work for a few of them.

I am not sure what this is saying :


> The group's leader, Rodney Coronado, said that they will be videotaping hunting activity and prevent hunters from chasing wolves into the park, where hunting is not allowed.


Are the hunters chasing the wolves into the park? If so why?
Are the activists chasing the wolves into the park? If so why?

I think the hunters should take their own GoPro cameras and document wolves eating activists.

Could some one convince them to go to the border and document ISIS running around in packs on protected Mexico soil? (um, nevermind)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Didn't the state open up a limited hunting season on wolves because they have bounced back enough in number to have a major effect on wildlife and livestock? It's is conservation/wildlife management, nothing more or less. Correct?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Didn't the state open up a limited hunting season on wolves because they have bounced back enough in number to have a major effect on wildlife and livestock? It's is conservation/wildlife management, nothing more or less. Correct?


Don't attempt logic. You're not dealing with intelligence.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Don't attempt logic. You're not dealing with intelligence.


LOL - I am beginning to think you are the Andy Rooney of the Prepper Forum. 
Your quips and barbs are entertaining, spot on.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This could get funny. The hippies body oder will attract the wolves. The hunters should be happy to have them around since it will draw the wolves in. And if a hippy activist just happens to get accidently shot.... Oh well.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe they will get creative and wear wolf costumes while trying to protect the wolves!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Timothy Treadwell called Grizzlies by names like bubbles, fluffy and other cutsie wootsie names. He was killed and consumed by bubbles. His girlfriend also had the honor of becoming bear scat. The two bears loitering around the campsite were destroyed by Alaska wildlife Officers. Treadwell was an utter dumbass.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Timothy Treadwell called Grizzlies by names like bubbles, fluffy and other cutsie wootsie names. He was killed and consumed by bubbles. His girlfriend also had the honor of becoming bear scat. The two bears loitering around the campsite were destroyed by Alaska wildlife Officers. Treadwell was an utter dumbass.


Nature weeding out the stupid...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> LOL - I am beginning to think you are the Andy Rooney of the Prepper Forum.
> Your quips and barbs are entertaining, spot on.


That man said a few things I can agree with... and put in my signature.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow.. this will end well


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Wow.. this will end well


Anything that results in dead hippies can be considered a happy ending in my opinion.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Anything that results in dead hippies can be considered a happy ending in my opinion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> LOL - I am beginning to think you are the Andy Rooney of the Prepper Forum.
> Your quips and barbs are entertaining, spot on.


He and Slippy are deadly.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

^


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wonder if the wolves ever thought about starting an organization like WETA (Wolves Eating Tasty A$$holes).
I think the hunters should follow the "Activists", you know, wolf bait.

View attachment 6713


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I can tell you from first hand personal experience just what a Wolf is and isn't. Anyone wants to look at my pics on FB or if I can figure out how to post one. I can also tell you that the people who study them have no clue as to the number and the range they now occupy. "There are no Wolves in your area". Funny last year my friend and life long hunter shot an Elk at dusk and had to leave it overnight. 14 Wolves were on the Carcass in an area where there was no Wolf population. Must have been Coyotes they were told. I for one don't mind a wolf season, but I also happen to like the Animal for what it is.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1265151757992.2037225.1505722326&type=3

Hope this works


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...964b193cc5918727fb0955d764470457&size=720,540

IDK let me know if this works


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeep said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...964b193cc5918727fb0955d764470457&size=720,540
> 
> IDK let me know if this works


It did ::clapping::


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys out west have all the fun.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

That Wolf was not fun. The owner wanted him moved from a pen to a picket to remove his Winter Coat. The owner says heres a chain for ya. I got him hooked up and halfway to the picket he reared up on me and snarled. I shot him an elbow and continued to convulse shiver and shake all the way to the picket.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I dont think it would be a good idea to go out into the woods far from civilization and piss off a man armed with a scoped rifle. Just sayin.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey Jeep, you need to invite Obumer to go with you on a wolf hunt! Biden could carry Obumer's golf bag.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

If I let that thing loose, they would give a full grown wolf their clubs and all else, that pic is after I nearly shit myself


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it a crime to willingly interfere with a hunt? I'm not sure which I'd have more fun with, filling my tags or walking some idiots out of the forest in front of me...


I think it should be a crime to attempt to impose their will/position/belief structure on anyone who isn't requesting it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

State law in Tennessee does prohibit interfering with hunters. You can also be charged with disorderly conduct.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I think the crunches should read some history, NOT what has been taught in the USA the past 50 years.

In Europe there was wolves in the woods and people trying to keep them there to protect themselves, children, and livestock. 

When there was war, the people fled to the woods, and the wolves had good diners eating the dead in the towns.

If these SOBs love wolves so much, let them keep them BOTH in the same pen with any progeny they produce. They will become extinct.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jeep said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1265151757992.2037225.1505722326&type=3
> 
> Hope this works


Jeep, big dogs don't have to be mean. I've seen bull mastiffs and malamutes that could be trusted with two year olds. AND they were large enough to kick most wolves asses. I've seen both breeds DESTROY several german shepherds who got testy on their own.

The main problem with a wolf is not one, but MANY. When you can't cover yourself find a tree or have a gun that repeats. If with others find a backstop and face them together, NEVER run.

There is a reason wolves were eradicated. When the crunches kids start getting eaten there will be an outCRY again. But they will have let the genie out of the bottle.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would get a kick out of trying out my survival/ hunting/ evasion skills. Lead them out into no where and loose them. Preferably with no cell coverage. Shouldn't be to hard to find the right spot. Its not my fault or responsibility if some moron can not hack it. I did not invite them.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

After you evade them, go back when you are done hunting and tell them if they want to follow you out. It will only cost them $5000 when they get back to their cars. Have a contract that is legal for them to sign. They could pay for your hunt. Cha-Ching!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Years ago there was a group of activists who did the same thing on opening day of deer hunting season. Their plan was that they were going to meet at publicized areas and walk through areas to scare the deer. EVIL hunters found out were this caring people were going to meet and what direction they were going to be walking, and SET UP AHEAD OF THEM. The activists were wondering why there were all of those gunshots they heard ahead of them, until they came across a hunter gutting a deer and thanking them for driving the deer to his location. LMAO. Of course the activists were furious, and tried to get the hunters in trouble for discharging firearms while they were in the area.


----------

